# No Soak Pinto Beans. Slow Cooker Style



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 8, 2020)

I eat allot of pinto beans. Have made many ways.
This time i made in the slow cooker without soaking the pintos.

Very easy recipe.
3 cups dry pinto beans rinsed and picked through of any broken or rocks  (rinse the beans off to remove dirt)
1 tbsp olive oil
1 jalapeno seeded and chopped
1 yellow onion dice
3 cloves garlic minced
1 tsp pepper
1 tsp salt
1 tsp ground cumin
64 oz low sodium chicken broth may use stock.
I added 1 pound of cooked ground beef a the 8 hour mark.

Heat olive oil in a medium skillet. Add onion and jalapeno saute for 3 to 5 minutes until soft. Add garlic and saute for an additional minute.
In a large, 6 quart slow cooker, place beans, onion mixture, salt, pepper, and cumin.
Pour broth over the top and stir gently. If beans are not covered, add just enough water to cover the beans.
Cook beans on high for 8 to 9 hours or until tender. Test seasoning and add salt if needed.







I added 2 T of the pinto bean season at the 8 hour mark when i added the GB.






Saute the onions and japs, then add the garlic







Add the dry to the beans.







Add the onion mix to the top.







Pour in the stock and any extra water needed to cover the beans (just 1" above beans)
Stir to mix up the dry and onions. Put id on pot and set timer for 9 hours. Do not mix during the first 8 hours.







At 8 hours i added the 2T of pinto bean season and the ground beef that was already cooked and drained.
You could use a ham hock when first making for the 8 hours.







Enjoy.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice.  That the same way I do except on the stove top and fiesta pinto bean seasoning.


----------



## bregent (Oct 8, 2020)

Yum. I've never heard of pinto bean seasoning but will be on the lookout for some. I don't soak beans anymore either.  You end up dumping out a lot of flavor with the soak water.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 8, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Nice.  That the same way I do except on the stove top and fiesta pinto bean seasoning.


I use Bolners (fiesta) also but ran out.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 8, 2020)

Yum! I love beans too! Yours look delicious!


----------



## disco (Oct 8, 2020)

Beautiful beans! Big like.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 9, 2020)

Have never found a bean I didn't like. I cook mine about the same way. Use to cook them on top the wood stove,

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 9, 2020)

Oh!! I’m all in on this one!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2020)

We do it the same way but with white beans & a ham hock. It’s Judy’s recipe, not sure what she uses for seasoning, but I know one of the ingredients is Sazon. The crock pot sure makes it easy, no more soaking the beans overnight. BTW, your soup looks delicious!
Al


----------

